# Starting short protocol this month!!!



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just heard from the clininc today that we'll be starting on the short protocol towards the end of the month!! Hoping to get our timetable next week, arrange to have the drugs delivered and go on the injection training...looks like we're all set to go!! Feels like it's within our reach now


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

How are you getting on with the drugs star?

Annie x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Annie,

My wife is the one trying to conceive, she did great with the stimming. She didn't really have any problems with the drugs other than getting quite a bloated tummy. EC and ET went well, we got 9 eggs and as we were sharing we ended up with 4 eggs. OTD is Monday


----------



## cherryblossom32 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wishing you both the best of luck!!! So excited for you! Let us know how everything goes!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

How did you get on?


----------

